# Visa 190 has an expiry date?



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Yesterday my visa 190 was granted. I visited Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) to check my visa details and I found something interesting: as you can see, there is an expiry date!

Visa 190 should be permanent, right?

Click on the link to view visa details.


Thanks,
Miljan


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

189/190 are valid for 5 yrs only. You need to go for Returning Resident Visa if not taken citizenship by then.

Otherwise, you can stay within Australia indefinitely after 5 yrs but cannot return if you leave oz.


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Dear amittal,

thank you for this information. After i posted my question, I visited SkillSelect site and found this information at Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa, Visa Holders tab. Anyway, thank you for your quick answer.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

how long does it takes the visa 190 to be issued for high risk countries?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

knyazs said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Yesterday my visa 190 was granted. I visited Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) to check my visa details and I found something interesting: as you can see, there is an expiry date!
> 
> ...


Can i know that when did you submit medical test?
Because it is mentioned that the enter before date is one year after medical or PCC test. while for you is about 1 year after granting the visa. I wanted to know how long can we postpone entering the Australia after granting the visa.


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

MECH89 said:


> Can i know that when did you submit medical test?
> Because it is mentioned that the enter before date is one year after medical or PCC test. while for you is about 1 year after granting the visa. I wanted to know how long can we postpone entering the Australia after granting the visa.


You are going to medical when CO tells you so.

I got visa on 17/12/2012 and I have to come to Australia until 17/11/2013, it means 11 months.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

does co let entering Australia some months later? because i think after granting the visa, my medical will be expire some months(5 or 6 months) after granting the visa.


----------

